# Care Manchester



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Has anyone been with Care and then gone abroad?


Just wondering if you got a copy of your notes and how Care were with you over you pland to go abroad?


Maybe someone can point in direction of better area to post if this isn't a good place
Thanks


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi dillydolly
I've been with care in Manchester, since 2008.  There have been times when I wished I had gone abroad.  . 
How have you got on with your notes.  Ive been asking for copies of stuff as I go along, thought it wd come in useful, if ever we change.  We went to see mr farharquson at Liverpool women's hospital for mc consult and was told the docs don't like it all, and was told not to tell them.  They can get a bit funny about thoses sort of things. We went anyway, as my rational was that nobody there was a specialist in it. I had some of my results from care already but in the end he wanted to do his own tests anyway. Good luck and let me know if you got yr results.
Sam


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

SamJ
I haven't been brave enough to ask!

I don't think I will ask unless I really need to!

I have only done 1 cycle there and have a copy of my meds
Presc and know how many eggs were collected etc so hopefully that's enough info !


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

just had a thought-can you see if your GP has had anything from them, as they are supposed to let GP have protocols, letters etc


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Ooh good thinking batman!!


----------



## flowerfaery (Apr 26, 2012)

Threre's a £30 admin charge and they send you a consent form to sign, then you should have full copies of your notes within 20 working days. I have just done this and there is no problem as they are legally obliged to provide you with copies of your own notes if you request them (Data Protection Act).

On an unrelated note, I think CARE Manchester may be the most incompetent clinic on the face of the Earth, making endless errors and not terribly apologetic about them either. I was bullied into tears by one of their more unpleasant nurses who then eavesdropped when I tried to complain to another member of staff and came storming into the consultation room to yell at me some more!

Avoid like the plague.

FF

The views expressed on this post are not the views of Fertility Friends


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi flower

Out of the four years I've been with them I have spent three years

Phoning them, not getting any reply.
Leaving messages and no one calls you back the same day.
Time spent, chasing incorrect protocols.
Being reduced to tears when I tested earlier and got a telling off. They wdnt put the paperwork through until OTd for the intralipid.
I'm still waiting for the embryologist to phone me, rang first thing this morning. 
Not being told I needed bloods for this,bloods for that, and running around trying to get them done.Like a blue arsed fly.

Bearing in mind being self funded I don't expect to have to b chasing protocols, chasing calls, chasing prescriptions.

We were once having et, and I can say it was one of the worst exp I ever had had. The consultant was really horrible to the nurses, made me feel really uncomfortable. And hated every minute of it.

Always tried to be honest abt the administration procedures on any posts when someone asks, but from what I can gather there is only us who h ave had problems. Lol. I'm bitter and twisted abt it.

Been filling in the questionnaires after tx, but never had any feedback.

I think I can prob guess which nurse.

Would like to add though there is one nurse there who are who I can't fault at all, she has celebrated with us at bfp,s and cried with us when we have miscarried. She was the first nurse who looked after me after very first ivf.

Even had a to do this time on our current fet. Re blastocyst culture charge. I emailed the unit director and got it overturned. Another breakdown of communication again.

They have the market captured really. We are in there tomorrow for a scan. Our last tx there.

Sam

The views expressed on this post are not the views of Fertility Friends


----------



## flowerfaery (Apr 26, 2012)

I really hope that this time has worked for you Sam, so you never have to go back there again.  There were a couple of really lovely nurses, it's just that the bad outweighs the good at this clinic unfortunately  
I've moved to Liverpool Women's now and so far they seem much better.

Good luck
FF


----------



## pmc (Nov 15, 2010)

thats awful the way some of you were spoken to. Regarding your notes, they are YOUR notes and shouldnt have any issues getting copies.

To be honest I am very suprised to hear how you were spoken to. I have been with Care Nottingham and Care Northampton. They are both amazing. You are treated with the upmost respect and kindness. Considering they are the same company, how on earth can they be so different.

Wishing you all the luck in the world.


----------



## Lucky1968 (Jul 12, 2007)

I was abit surprised to read about the terrible experiences you had at Care Manchester as I had only kindness and friendliness 2007 to 2010.  I was very lucky and they got me pregnant 3 times in my late thirties and early 40's but they were at the best and kindest when I miscarried.  I wonder if it's gone down hill.  Good luck with your treatments where ever you end up having them.


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Sam I couldn't read and run...Justine on the over 40's thread is pregnant with twins own eggs at 44 from going to Serum. My experience with UK clinics is the same... I had rubbish assembly line treatment at the GCRM! Appalling co ordination of my cycle.  You might want to check out the Serum thread on FF.
Good luck to you!    
xxxA


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi lucky


I have no complaints about the majority of friendliness of the nurses, it's the admin proceedures, and lack of continuity.  This cycle has been horrendous culminating in my thaw plan not being followed. We completed thaw plan, dealt with three different embryologists over 4 days, which was why my instructions were not communicated to the final embrologist, we wanted them to compare the blasts that were used at trf with the blasts we already had frozen. They kinda gave the game away when all they said was available for transfer was 1embie.    Anyway, we are now pg, but had a bit of a bleed. So who knows the outcome.  I'm still thinking about contacting the unit manager, abt this, as I think they should be made aware of what happened regardless of a bfp or a bfn.


Alexine, thanks for your post. We have been doing donor cycle  since August last year, as we had 3 failures with our own eggs. I know the rates are pretty horrendous at over 40. Think its something like a 5%sucess rate. Am thrilled for your friend though,I like it when I see odds beaten like that.


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Do you think Care has changed since they have taken on more NHS cases?

No offense to the NHS ladies

On my private FET I felt like I was on a conveyer belt!


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

Dillydolly


Never thought about that.  There never any one that rings you back, after I phoned the clinic and advised nurse I'd started bleeding, wd have been nice touch today if someone bothered to call me to see how things were.  You know 'put some care into care'


----------

